# My Aro comm, just finish moving its downstair



## hondas3000

It is a night mare to move these big fish, especially the 20" stingray, with the tank 30" high I can't reach the bottom. Now everyone is healthy and eating just waiting for bigger tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Did you move the whole tank downstairs, or just the fish? Just curious as I have to move my 125 g in the not so distant future while we reno part of the basement and am gathering ideas. Nice looking setup.


----------



## snow

Looks awsome.
But I can see why you are selling that angel, he doesn't fit in there with the rest of the fish,lol.


----------



## jamez&becca

thats some beautiful fish u have there how big is that tank


----------



## `GhostDogg´

WOW!!!
That's a great collection!!!
Keep us posted.

Are you keeping this 1 bare bottom?


----------



## Ursus sapien

wicked collection and set-up


----------



## hondas3000

2wheelsx2 said:


> Did you move the whole tank downstairs, or just the fish? Just curious as I have to move my 125 g in the not so distant future while we reno part of the basement and am gathering ideas. Nice looking setup.


Moving the whole tank and 1/4 of the old water as well. I have to use 8 44L bucket to hold water and aro, catching loaches and stingray out of this tank is no fun. My red aro jump and hit the floor and its like 5ft high, lucky no damage or drop scale.



jamez&becca said:


> thats some beautiful fish u have there how big is that tank


 it is 180G tank but custom build so its only 5ft and 30" high. I do need to build a plywood tank with 3ft deep soon.


----------



## hondas3000

`GhostDogg´ said:


> WOW!!!
> That's a great collection!!!
> Keep us posted.
> 
> Are you keeping this 1 bare bottom?


My ray never like substance and bare tank make easy cleaning too. I do paint it black on the back and bottom though. Will add more aro if I can find similar size.


----------



## target

Those are some big fish to move.


----------



## eternity302

those are some amazing fish u got there!


----------



## m_class2g

very nice looking comm tank! 

your red looks to have a lot of potential by judging from his gill plates. maju red?


----------



## hondas3000

m_class2g said:


> very nice looking comm tank!
> 
> your red looks to have a lot of potential by judging from his gill plates. maju red?


yeah it is maju, everything about it is good except minor DE on one side. I try to prevent it when its small but never work. Looking forward to operate it when its older.


----------



## m_class2g

yea thats a shame but really nice colour tho! i guess its always like that. hard to find a perfect aro. take some close up pics of each aro!


----------



## MananaP

Very nice comm, arows and rays... Those rays looks huge and fat!


----------



## 604Myth

that's a great looking setup!!!


----------



## DAN O

Sweet set up, a bigger tank is the way to go with those bad boys...


----------



## Rastapus

Those are some beautiful fish. Moving adult Asian Arowana is no easy task, very stressful. Glad to hear it went reasonably well. Wow, really nice.


----------



## hondas3000

Thanks everyone, it takes me awhile for me to know what fish I want to keep . Still very itchy for other fish though.



DAN O said:


> Sweet set up, a bigger tank is the way to go with those bad boys...


It is the excuse so I can convince my wife to let me have bigger tank later .


----------



## hondas3000

m_class2g said:


> yea thats a shame but really nice colour tho! i guess its always like that. hard to find a perfect aro. take some close up pics of each aro!


will do individual pics when I have time.



Rastapus said:


> Those are some beautiful fish. Moving adult Asian Arowana is no easy task, very stressful. Glad to hear it went reasonably well. Wow, really nice.


I would said that I am quite lucky my 20" aro is not that jumpy and very cooperated when move. I hope I don't have to move them again for a long time as everyday they get bigger and bigger. I really under estimate how big my rays are.


----------



## James Coolly Piggy

Nice comm. tank. 

I'm happy to see the BBXB found a good home.


----------



## Sargasso

I was lucky enough to see this tank in person tonight while picking up a filter 

Very nice fish!!!


----------



## Rastapus

hondas3000 said:


> will do individual pics when I have time.
> 
> I would said that I am quite lucky my 20" aro is not that jumpy and very cooperated when move. I hope I don't have to move them again for a long time as everyday they get bigger and bigger. I really under estimate how big my rays are.


I hear where you are coming from there.


----------



## King-eL

Nice tank aro comm! My soon to be setup.


----------



## hondas3000

James Coolly Piggy said:


> Nice comm. tank.
> 
> I'm happy to see the BBXB found a good home.


Good eyes James. Panda call it Marble Blue cross back but really I see no blue in it or I am color blind . The last owner almost kill the fish and now I need at least a year to heal it.



King-eL said:


> Nice tank aro comm! My soon to be setup.


Can't wait to see your as you have better collection not to mention your albino aro too.


----------



## King-eL

hondas3000 said:


> Good eyes James. Panda call it Marble Blue cross back but really I see no blue in it or I am color blind . The last owner almost kill the fish and now I need at least a year to heal it.
> 
> Can't wait to see your as you have better collection not to mention your albino aro too.


No longer have the albino. My uncle have that aro now as he was the one who bought in the first place. However it will soon reunite with all my aros when I do the "Arowana of the World Community Tank". Sold some of my aros as well that it didn't turned out right such damage barbels or plj etc etc.


----------



## beN

whoa..thats a nice setup man!


----------



## shaobo

Both tank and fish looks sharp~~ Love the dark black background, really created a nice depth~


----------



## L!$A

Absolutely stunning. 
Wow. Beautiful pictures!!!!


----------



## charles

love the rays... Good job, David.


----------



## Adz1

one of the nicest community tanks I've seen pics of.
very beautiful...


----------



## lar

I would love to set one up for my dad...thanks for sharing!


----------



## hondas3000

charles said:


> love the rays... Good job, David.


These are the smallest pair that I kept. The other pair that I sold back then is at this size and now it must be full size. Would love to get flower ray and black ray as well


----------



## hondas3000

lar said:


> I would love to set one up for my dad...thanks for sharing!


your dad would love it but he will call you up a lot as aro will fight with each other and can do much more damage to each other then what you can see in my tank. I am just lucky, my biggest aro is so friendly and easy going with other.


----------



## JUICE

looks good david !! 

all those fish in a 180 ? wow , i wonder how much more i can add to my 210 ? 
an aro comm maybe ?? ..lol 

whats your filtration ? and how big are the loaches now ?


----------



## charles

flower, I can help you.


----------



## hondas3000

JUICE said:


> looks good david !!
> 
> all those fish in a 180 ? wow , i wonder how much more i can add to my 210 ?
> an aro comm maybe ?? ..lol
> 
> whats your filtration ? and how big are the loaches now ?


you can have aro comm now as Jay still have some nice one and its good to start them small as well. I ran 2-fx5, 1 xp3, 1 eheim wet/dry filter and an elite 802 air pump, and water change 30% every 3-4 days.

loaches is not as fat as before as they are fighting for mp with stingray , but still healthy and swim throughout the tank.



charles said:


> flower, I can help you.


getting them is not a problem for me Charles, its the switching diet that I can't handle right now. Unless you can switch its diet for me


----------



## stratos

These are the best photos I've seen of yours yet David. Congratulations on keeping the com stable. A while ago when you posted video I wondered how long it would be before you got a larger tank...


----------



## crazy72

It's a gorgeous tank you have there. The angelfish on the first pic looks the size of an endler in my tank!


----------



## richbcca

That is so cool. Too bad I cant do that with mine since they are all diff. sizes.


----------



## JUICE

richbcca said:


> That is so cool. Too bad I cant do that with mine since they are all diff. sizes.


i am getting real tempted to do it .. im paying jay a visit tmrw ..lol 

all i have to do is convince my wife ..


----------



## hondas3000

richbcca said:


> That is so cool. Too bad I cant do that with mine since they are all diff. sizes.


Try it, much better looking then just staring one fish per tank making your neck tire . Since you have spare tank so not working out, you still can remove them later. Just add more power head when you first start. I have mine all different size too. I do lost a green one when I start 3 small with a silver.


----------



## m_class2g

u need a big datnoid in there! but awesome how you pulled off a peaceful aro comm tank. you need to take a video!!


----------



## hondas3000

m_class2g said:


> u need a big datnoid in there! but awesome how you pulled off a peaceful aro comm tank. you need to take a video!!


I use to have 4 8" IT and I sold them, not really a fan of datnoid as they to shy around aro comm.


----------



## m_class2g

hondas3000 said:


> I use to have 4 8" IT and I sold them, not really a fan of datnoid as they to shy around aro comm.


as long u have bigger ones, thats not a problem! especially sts!


----------



## JUICE

m_class2g said:


> as long u have bigger ones, thats not a problem! especially sts!


ya mikes big dats are not shy , and are big enough to hang with his aro ...


----------



## BigPete

I love ur tank =p


----------



## tang daddy

As many have said nice set up nice fish!!

I would love to own a few arrow and stingrays some day when I have space to put a 6x4x3ft tank in my garage....


----------

